# views on interracial relationships



## LoveUall (Apr 9, 2014)

would you ever date outside your race?

why/why not?

what type of race(s) do you prefer?

why?

did you ever get asked out by someone outside your race? If so, what race(s)? Did it work out?


if you're currently in one,, share with us please (i read everything))

you dont have to answer every question**

share your views.. ready.. set... go!


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

would you ever date outside your race?
Yes

why/why not?
It depends on the person, and if I like the person, then race wouldn't really sway me one way or the other.

what type of race(s) do you prefer?
I prefer white/Caucasian (I am white, myself), although I have had a crush on a couple of black guys, and have been sort of attracted to someone of Asian descent (not sure on specifics or if actually attracted to him). I was also attracted to someone of Indian descent, also. But I am more often attracted to white guys.

why?
This is a good question. I'm not sure why. I guess, generally, I just happen to find guys I'm more attracted to that are white, but as I said, it's not always the case. I'm not really sure as to the determination of their attractiveness, as it just varies from person to person, and all the guys I've crushed on have been attractive in different ways.

did you ever get asked out by someone outside your race? If so, what race(s)? Did it work out?
Yes. He was black. It did not work out, as I was not attracted to him, but I went on one date with him just in case we clicked (knew him for years). It didn't work out, and we did not stay friends 

For a picture of my complete dating history (I've never had a boyfriend), the break-down is thus:
2 white guys (3-4 dates), 1 black guy (1 date). 

Man, I need to date more.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

blonde with big boobs


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yes. My boyfriend is white and we get along great. Our families are fine with it too.

I've encountered guys in the past who wouldn't consider dating me because I was black (including black guys). .:stu I don't really have any racial preferences at the moment, but when I was younger (like 12-14) I used to be obsessed with Asian guys. :b

*Did you ever get asked out by someone outside your race? If so, what race(s)? Did it work out?*
No one has ever asked me out.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

*would you ever date outside your race? why/why not?*
I don't know. That's a really tough question. I don't see anything wrong with it but I think I'd have trouble with myself doing it. I'm really not comfortable with being in the minority, so I think if I was the only white girl eating dinner with their family I would be panicking. Then there's culture differences I might not know about or be comfortable with. I'd **** most races, I'm a bit more hesitant to seriously date.

* what type of race(s) do you prefer?*
White. Then I guess asian.

* why?*
Wow, can I answer this without sounding racist. With arab and indian I'm very aware of cultural differences and those differences especially re: women scare me. Many hispanics, where I am at least, speak spanish at home. White(european descent) people just feel right, I can be comfortable.

* did you ever get asked out by someone outside your race? If so, what race(s)? Did it work out?*
Yeah, black, hispanic, arab, and asian. I said no to them all. Well, made out with the black guy just once.


----------



## Metus (Dec 6, 2010)

I have always dated within my "race". What would be more important to me than race is the culture or sub-culture she came from.

I'm not going to have any long-term plans with a "ghetto" girl or white trash, nor would I likely be able to relate to many from the affluent and artsy neighborhoods.

I've always preferred to date within my "race" because we shared similar backgrounds and values. I wouldn't discount a girl from any other race if our values matched. Certainly, every ethnicity has its beautiful and charming girls.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Probably not, but that's just because I don't find myself quite so attracted to people of different races. I might if I liked the person enough though.

Of course I have nothing against people in interracial relationships or the idea of them. It's just a personal preference.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

*would you ever date outside your race?

*Yes, I've dated outside my race before in the past.
*
why/why not?

*Because I was attracted to their personalities and physically.
* 
what type of race(s) do you prefer?

*Don't really have strong preference. I've found women of many different races and ethnicity quite attractive. 
*
why?

*Can't really help who I'm attracted to.
* 
did you ever get asked out by someone outside your race? If so, what race(s)? Did it work out?

*Yes, once. I was asked out by a girl of a different race than me and it worked out fine for a while.


----------



## fullmetaljacket (Mar 9, 2011)

White race will be a minority they predict by 2037. I wonder why? Hmmm


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Just realised this is in frustration lol... Why?


She's so frustrated this is happening!


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

*Would you ever date outside your race?*
No.

*Why/why not?*
It would be too weird for me because I've never met a non-white. I'm not attracted to black guys at all and I'm unsure about Asians.

*What type of race(s) do you prefer?*
White.

*Did you ever get asked out by someone outside your race? If so, what race(s)? Did it work out?
*Nope.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

fullmetaljacket said:


> Not a race mixer. Sorry. I love my race and want it to stay the way it is. White race will be a minority they predict by 2037. I wonder why?


Always have been globally lol....


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Callsign said:


>


It is only a sociological grouping. But also I'm leaving this thread as of ten minutes ago because I know how this story ends, and no way can I be bothered any more lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Callsign said:


> is it u


Apparently it is, but I don't remember, I have a colourful past what can I say?


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

*Would you ever date outside your race?*

I have, but I won't anymore.

*Why/why not?*

Uhh, N/A.

*What type of race(s) do you prefer?*

WHITE

*Why?*

sas would get mad 

*Did you ever get asked out by someone outside your race? If so, what race(s)? Did it work out?*

Black & AZN, no neither worked out, I actually really loved one of the azn's I dated, but not anymore. The black guy was an *** hole. ugh. cheated on me with like 5 other girls lol.

*If you're currently in one,, share with us please (i read everything))*

he's mexican, like white mexican. so am i. i like white and white mexicans, same thang.


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

i think there fine i just don't like when people make a big deal about them. i like black guys but I'm black. i love all races. but like if i really had to choose it would be asians and middle eastern men


----------



## peyandkeele (Dec 5, 2013)

Yes i'd date outside my race (im black)

I'd date outside of my race if i liked the girl

I don't have a preference

No ive never been asked out


----------



## sophiam (Mar 9, 2014)

would you ever date outside your race?

i don't really have a preference i just need you to not be an ******* 

why/why not?

because if i find someone attractive, then so be it

what type of race(s) do you prefer?

i have a tendency towards white guys for some obscure reason 


did you ever get asked out by someone outside your race? If so, what race(s)? Did it work out?

yeah, he was half-white/half-asian and no lmao it didn't work it out i honestly can't stand him


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Juschill said:


> i think there fine i just don't like when people make a big deal about them. i like black guys but I'm black. i love all races. but like if i really had to choose it would be asians and middle eastern men


Just so you know, the person in that gif is actually a woman :d


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Aribeth said:


> .
> 
> *Why/why not?*
> It would be too weird for me because* I've never met a non-white*. I'm not attracted to black guys at all and I'm unsure about Asians.


Really? What country do you live in?


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

I hate this question. 

Here is why. 

A guy asks me, would you ever date a black "guy.". 

What the hell is a black guy? What do you mean? I was unaware that black or white is a person and not just a shade of skin that protects the human body from the outside world. 

And in America at least, you can't attach culture to skin color because generally people are individuals. 


And I loathe when people say crap like, that person acts white, or that person acts black. Well stupid, that's because personality isn't a color.


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

My preference is for Asians, because my plan is to siphon their life-energy using only the darkest, most forbidden sorcery, and steal their hereditary youthfulness for myself, leaving them with nothing more than the bare minimum of vitality needed for every-day functions.

I'm not sure what will happen after that, I guess I'll have to play it by ear.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Honestly yes I'd love to be with a woman of every race. If we're talking relationship wise.... I think what would matter is if I love the person. Not their skin color.



Wagnerian said:


> My preference is for Asians, because my plan is to siphon their life-energy using only the darkest, most forbidden sorcery, and steal their hereditary youthfulness for myself, leaving them with nothing more than the bare minimum of vitality needed for every-day functions.
> 
> I'm not sure what will happen after that, I guess I'll have to play it by ear.


Lol I wish this site had a rep system so I could give you a +1 for making me laugh.


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

I've dated both outside of my race and inside my race, with the majority being outside. On rare occasions, I've gotten negative feedback about this, but I find that to be utterly ridiculous. It bothered me a lot the first time it happened, though. I have never hit anyone, and I would not, but I swear I almost punched this guy who said some racist comment about who I was dating at the time. After that, I just ignored it.

Anywho! Race is not important to me, but as far as natural attraction goes, I tend to be most drawn to Latin/Hispanic people. :yes


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

*would you ever date outside your race? why/why not?*
Yes, and I would actually prefer to date outside of my race. I don't know why I guess mostly because the kinds of people I grew up around never seem to get along with me but people from other cultures/countries seem to get along with me just fine.

*what type of race(s) do you prefer?*
I don't know mostly I just like people from other cultures. I guess if I had to pick I'd say I have a preference for asians.

*why?*
I went to a new school for 2 years with a lot of Koreans and they were really good to me and that was during a time when people were generally very cruel to me. And there was a Thai girl who demanded I be her boyfriend. I wasn't interested in having a girlfriend at the time though lol. And there was a Vietnamese girl who really tried to get me, like almost aggressively. I can't help but think that all that has had an effect on me. 
I like people with sas too as that is often like a different culture as well. It doesn't literally have to be another culture or race.

*did you ever get asked out by someone outside your race? If so, what race(s)? *
Yes the Thai girl from highschool tried so hard lol. But we didn't actually date. I was too shy then. And the Vietnamese girl. There was the african girl on a bus I sat next to for several hours she told me we should go hang out. And there were 2 separate asian girls who wanted to hook me up with their cousins. Maybe those don't count I don't know. There may have been others that would have but I evade being asked out like the plague. 
Not a single girl from my own culture/race has ever tried to ask me out. -.-


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Whether I find someone attractive only has partly to do with whether I'd date them. For example, if the right Chinese guy came along and there weren't too many cultural barriers, of course I'd date him (hypothetically). I see attractive people in all races and nationalities. However, realistically, the chances of me dating a Chinese guy are like 0 because most Chinese guys' families wouldn't mix with mine very well and they'd hate each other and then we'd hate each other. Plus we'd have so many things we wouldn't see eye-to-eye on and I doubt I fit the beauty standard for their culture. Therefore the chances of that relationship being successful would immediately fall by a lot. Same with any other culturally dissimilar person. 

That said, my bf is of a different race. :b


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Actually, iv never dated my own race ikr.. wyred.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I've already been in two interracial relationships. I have no boundaries. As long as I feel attracted to someone, they can be from space for all I care.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

I would like to date my own race. i just havent. what the hell is going on.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

would you ever date outside your race?

Yes, although I'd prefer someone also white British, or pure European blood ideally. 

why/why not?

If I found her sexually attractive and she liked me, then why not? It wouldn't matter what race she was, we're all from earth and human after all I guess. 

what type of race(s) do you prefer?

White, mixed race, or Asian. 

why?

Those are what I find most hot on the whole. 

did you ever get asked out by someone outside your race? If so, what race(s)? Did it work out?

No, an asian and a few black women messaged me on dating sites, but that's all really. But I didn't find them attractive, but they're easier to attract than pickier white women at least though.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Culture can matter and there might be certain facial features you're into and others you're not. But I can't for the life of me see why "race" would ever be relevant by itself.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes. However, if I remain in my current circumstances, it will most likely be with a white girl, as they make up about 90% of the small pool of females that I interact with, or that my friends/acquaintances interact with.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm generally more attracted to women outside my race.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Milco said:


> Culture can matter and there might be certain facial features you're into and others you're not. But I can't for the life of me see why "race" would ever be relevant by itself.


Looking at it now I answered the question based on most frequent attraction tbh, I obviously do have a preference there, but I would only prefer to date someone I'm attracted to (of any background.) I'm not sure many people who answered answered that way though.

I think most people answered as if the question was 'assuming you were attracted to them do you have a preference?' but I probably misunderstood lol, oh well.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Looking at it now I answered the question based on most frequent attraction tbh, I obviously do have a preference there, but I would only prefer to date someone I'm attracted to (of any background.) I'm not sure many people who answered answered that way though.
> 
> I think most people answered as if the question was 'assuming you were attracted to them do you have a preference?' but I probably misunderstood lol, oh well.


That's fair. I think most people will have some preferences, and while they aren't always entirely good, they aren't problematic in the sense that I take "I wouldn't date someone of X race" to be.
I think some people do equate skin colour and culture though. I guess that's kinda bound to happen to some extent when different ethnicities form their own communities and there's poor integration.
If a Christian wants to date other Christians because they can share faith and religious values, that's mostly fine. But I really hope it's a very tiny minority who have "race" as a deal-breaker.


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> Just so you know, the person in that gif is actually a woman :d


lol i know i have seen the video


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I date people, not races.


----------



## Bubblestar (Sep 17, 2014)

I have a particular preference for smirfs. < This guy is so hot! Just kidding LOL - blue people do exist though...

I don't think there is a race I've never found attractive. I do not take race into consideration, but instead personality and overall attraction level.

:um> "Um, I'm blue...would you go out with me?"


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> Yes. My boyfriend is white and we get along great. Our families are fine with it too.


Hol' up..I though you said you weren't into white bols......I guess this solidifies my theory that blk atheist females prefer dating white men. (J/k...I know you're an anime nerd thus it's probably not easy finding atheist blk dudes that are into animes)



mezzoforte said:


> No one has ever asked me out.


 I find this hard to believe...tittays alone are worth a couple of cold hollas a week whether or not you suffer from SA.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm attracted to females of all races but I'm hesitant about dating out of my race b/c I'm a blk man living in America...there is a lot of baggage that comes w/ it.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Um...
I just realized ALL of the younger generation people in my family (that I know of) are in interracial relationships. :con



MildSA said:


> Hol' up..I though you said you weren't into white bols......I guess this solidifies my theory that blk atheist females prefer dating white men. (J/k...I know you're an anime nerd thus it's probably not easy finding atheist blk dudes that are into animes)


Most of the nerdy black guys I've met seemed uninterested in dating black women.



MildSA said:


> I find this hard to believe...tittays alone are worth a couple of cold hollas a week whether or not you suffer from SA.


LOL. It's true. Big boobs aren't very valuable these days. :b

But seriously, I think most of the women on this site who have been asked out at least have a small social circle, go to parties/clubs, or are extremely good-looking. It's okay though, I don't mind doing the asking...online, at least.



MildSA said:


> I'm attracted to females of all races but I'm hesitant about dating out of my race b/c I'm a blk man living in America...there is a lot of baggage that comes w/ it.


What about dating a Hispanic girl? Black-Hispanic couples seem pretty common.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes I would date outside by race because there are sooo many fine and sexy men of all races lol

I have "talked to/kind of dated but not really" a Puerto rican guy and a white guy. I'm more interested in dating a black guy, but it's not a big deal. A cute guy is a cute guy and as long as he's interested in me and thinks I'm hot then... Bring it


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

would you ever date outside your race?
*Yes, I'm an "Asian" male.*

why/why not?
*Because it's narrow minded to think that different race = different culture / personality. Not all Black people are ghetto, not are Asians are foreigners, not all Latinos are illegal uneducated Mexicans.*

what type of race(s) do you prefer?
*I used to not care, but now I'm exclusively into White girls*

why?
* Here in Charlottesville the only normal people seem to be White people. It's like all the minorities are stereotypes. I'm like one of the three "Asian" people I know who speak English. Kind of sad. Makes me a hypocrite, I know. I'm sure that if I ever move back to California I will be into Black, Latino, and the occasional "Asian" girls again*

did you ever get asked out by someone outside your race? If so, what race(s)? Did it work out?
*As a guy, you don't get asked out unless you're hot. I've never been asked out.*

if you're currently in one,, share with us please (i read everything))
*She's awesome, I met her on OKCupid. Very sweet and accepting and open-minded.*


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

purechaos said:


> I hate this question.
> 
> Here is why.
> 
> ...


It's not necessarily the person's race but the whole dynamic of the relationship that draws SOME people away from interracial relationships. Like I said I'm attracted to women of every race but being in a serious relationship is another story. But of course there are folks who won't date a specific race just b/c of their skin color or stereotypes.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> What about dating a Hispanic girl? Black-Hispanic couples seem pretty common.


It seems like every Hispanic chick around my age is married w/ kids or has baby daddies. Besides, Hispanics in SoCal tend to date within their race & are Catholics.....that was my experience in high-school/college. I would date Afro-Cuban chicks but I've never run into one that was around my age...maybe I should move to Florida.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

musiclover55 said:


> I'm more interested in dating a black guy, but it's not a big deal. A cute guy is a cute guy and as long as he's interested in me and thinks I'm hot then... Bring it


Hey musiclover55, You're hawwwt (c) Milhouse; Sign me up!:yes......is it that easy?


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I never thought i would. And i never did date a guy of a different race. But my daughter is mixed tho.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

felicshagrace said:


> I never thought i would. And i never did date a guy of a different race. But my daughter is mixed tho.


 You're 21 and you have a daughter?


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> You're 21 and you have a daughter?


Yea...?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

More the better with each inter racial relationship that produced children the sooner the world will be closer to a one race place then that just leaves religion to fight over .


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

*would you ever date outside your race?*
HELL 2 THE NO!!!!!

*why/why not?*
It's sick and disgusting, and I'm pretty sure it's a sin.

*what type of race(s) do you prefer?*
Duh, my own!

*why?*
Because my race is human, and call me old fashion but I think we should keep to our own kind. Humans should only date humans, birds should only date birds, fish with fish and so on.

But among humans I will date any ladies regardless of something as meaningless as skin tone, hair color, eye shape or whatever.

*did you ever get asked out by someone outside your race? If so, what race(s)? Did it work out?*
When I tell people that my dog asked me out on a date they usually tell me it's time to stop drinking.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> Most of the nerdy black guys I've met seemed uninterested in dating black women.


As a nerdy black guy who is friends with nerdy black guys... this is simply not true from what I've seen.

The super vast majority of black women do not want to date nerdy guys in general. And of the ones who do, they tend to not want to date black guys.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

hmnut said:


> As a nerdy black guy who is friends with nerdy black guys... this is simply not true from what I've seen.
> 
> *The super vast majority of black women do not want to date nerdy guys in general.* And of the ones who do, they tend to not want to date black guys.


Really? I've seen several (online and offline) admit they prefer white or Asian women or blatantly say they weren't interested in black women (because of the stereotypes associated with us I guess?). :con

I have noticed the part I bolded though.


----------



## Matthew987 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ill probably be attacked for saying this but here goes. No, I would not date outside my race or nationality. 

My white British identity is important to me, If I ever have children, I would want them to also be white British. White people are becoming an ethnic minority in their own historical homelands, I believe this is wrong and I will not contribute to that.

I don't have anything against mixed race people, No one chooses the way they are born and no one should be ashamed of who they are. I've had friends who are mixed race in the past.


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't understand why people make such a big deal out of interracial dating. it's 2014 and it's very common.


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> Yes. My boyfriend is white and we get along great. Our families are fine with it too.
> 
> I've encountered guys in the past who wouldn't consider dating me because I was black (including black guys). .:stu I don't really have any racial preferences at the moment, but when I was younger (like 12-14) I used to be obsessed with Asian guys. :b
> 
> ...


 i feel u on this one tho


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

*would you ever date outside your race?*

Yes

*why/why not?*

because I don't care about race... I fall for the character and honestly... girls of every race can be cute and kind...

*what type of race(s) do you prefer?*

since I'm white yogurt, I always liked white girls... .thanks to anime, subconsciously I'm attracted most to the Asian girls.. but very recently I think I'm most attracted to arab girls.. some are rly.. just :love2.... and I grew to like african american girls too... all in all.. race is not that important, it's the girl's character...

*did you ever get asked out by someone outside your race? If so, what race(s)? Did it work out?*

No, the place where I live.. only has my race.. white yogurts..... and never been asked out...


----------



## Akuba (Oct 17, 2014)

Short answer: *Yes* 

IMO race doesn't matter one bit. I fall for girls that are sexually attractive, understanding, and nice. Race doesn't determine a person.

I myself am a mix. My mom is southern Chinese while my dad was adopted to a Chinese family. His biological parents are Assyrians. It would be hypocritical for me to be racist/bigoted.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I would totally date outside my race. I'm attracted to people of all races.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

MildSA said:


> Hey musiclover55, You're hawwwt (c) Milhouse; Sign me up!:yes......is it that easy?


LOL! :cuddle

Come on baby! *kisses*


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

musiclover55 said:


> LOL! :cuddle
> 
> Come on baby! *kisses*


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

No, I don't approve of or agree with interracial marriage and dating.


----------



## rainynights (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm caucasian and I don't mind dating the opposite sex. 

I actually came upon an interesting article and I can't find it but it talks about how the first humans went from starting out as black in Africa to being white. When you have sex with your brother or sister aka inbreeding. Over generations the pigment starts to go away and you're left with white skin. In the end if you trace back to the first humans we all have black roots in ourselves.


----------



## flamestwind (Oct 18, 2014)

hmnut said:


> As a nerdy black guy who is friends with nerdy black guys... this is simply not true from what I've seen.
> 
> The super vast majority of black women do not want to date nerdy guys in general. And of the ones who do, they tend to not want to date black guys.


Depends where you are. Here I don't know any black nerd that would date a black women. In my case I started appreciating black women not too long ago, so I'm excited about this new door I just open to myself lol. Seriously it's like impossible for me to understand I went from having zero attraction to black girls actually seeing myself marrying one.

for the thread

would you ever date outside your race?

Yup, I'm multiracial myself, mostly black though.

why/why not?

Because I find beauty in plenty of places

what type of race(s) do you prefer?

Before asian, nowadays I'm going nuts on arabes. Though I never limit myself on only one race

why?

No clue

did you ever get asked out by someone outside your race? If so, what race(s)? Did it work out?

Chinese (went out with her) 
Didn't go out with the rest for various reasons: arabic ( I'm part arabic from my dad's grandfather), white, latina and other races that I can't think of.

if you're currently in one,, share with us please (i read everything))


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

rainynights said:


> I'm caucasian and I don't mind dating the opposite sex.
> 
> I actually came upon an interesting article and I can't find it but it talks about how the first humans went from starting out as black in Africa to being white. When you have sex with your brother or sister aka inbreeding. Over generations the pigment starts to go away and you're left with white skin. In the end if you trace back to the first humans we all have black roots in ourselves.


That article is BS! My roots are in Europe, others are in Asia, some are in Africa and are really black. So white people were created from inbred black people? The pro-multiculturalist anti-whites probably made it up!


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

^ someone's in denial :lol


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

AceP said:


> That article is BS! My roots are in Europe, others are in Asia, some are in Africa and are really black. So white people were created from inbred black people? The pro-multiculturalist anti-whites probably made it up!


 who gives a ****, you and everyone else probably originated from bacteria actually, and to be frank your "roots" are in the universe.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

AceP said:


> That article is BS! My roots are in Europe, others are in Asia, some are in Africa and are really black. So white people were created from inbred black people? The pro-multiculturalist anti-whites probably made it up!


Our common human ancestor was black. And we're all inbreds because we all originate from the same couple of people. It's just been a while, so it doesn't seem as gross.

Skin color is complicated because there are several genes and many alleles determining it. Scientists think as groups of people moved to different areas of the world, they adapted and their skin color changed accordingly.

For example here's the global frequency of one gene that plays a major part in being light skinned (that I conveniently swiped off wikipedia):

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...-Ala111Thr_allele_frequency_distribution0.png
Yellow is the ancestral allele of that gene and blue is the current derivative allele. Pretty Interesting.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

We're all around 50th cousins if not less with any other Human :haha Ryan Gosling is like Justin Bieber's 12/13th cousin or something apparently. We're a very inbred species.

In 1750 there was only aprox 700 million Humans globally.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> We're all around 50th cousins if not less with any other Human :haha Ryan Gosling is like Justin Bieber's 12/13th cousin or something apparently. We're a very inbred species.
> 
> In 1750 there was only aprox 700 million Humans globally.


Wikipedia answer confirms inbreeding apparently

"The last point in which _**** sapiens_ hit a dangerous low, coming close to extinction, was at approximately 70,000 BC during the Toba catastrophe. The University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign estimates human world population (_**** sapiens_ in Africa) between 1,000 and 10,000 breeding couples.[1][2][3]" From 10,000 to 7 billion you gotta love humans..


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> Our common human ancestor was black. And we're all inbreds because we all originate from the same couple of people. It's just been a while, so it doesn't seem as gross.
> 
> Skin color is complicated because there are several genes and many alleles determining it. Scientists think as groups of people moved to different areas of the world, they adapted and their skin color changed accordingly.
> 
> ...


Our common ancestor was probably pale skinned actually, like chimpanzees are under their fur. As more people settled near the equator their skinned started to darken over many generations.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

AceP said:


> Our common ancestor was probably pale skinned actually, like chimpanzees are under their fur. As more people settled near the equator their skinned started to darken over many generations.


That is not true. It's kind of the exact opposite of that according to current research. We started off in Africa and then moved to other places.



> But how did different ethnic groups wind up with these different versions of the pigmentation gene? *Research suggests that more than 100,000 years ago, the earliest humans lived in Africa and carried the "G" allele, which causes lots of melanin to be present in skin cells and hence, dark skin. *Melanin absorbs UV rays from the sun and controls the amount of UV radiation that penetrates our skin. Our bodies need some UV radiation (to build the essential vitamin, vitamin D) but not too much (because UV radiation can damage the skin and destroy another essential vitamin, folate). In the sun-drenched environs of Africa, dark skin was advantageous, preventing UV rays from doing too much damage, while allowing in enough UV to synthesize vitamin D. In that environment, individuals born with a mutant version of the gene associated with less melanin and lighter skin would probably have had poor health and low reproductive success.
> When some humans migrated from Africa between 55,000 and 85,000 years ago, certain alleles became more advantageous to them.
> Many biologists hypothesize that between 55,000 and 85,000 years ago, humans began to migrate out of Africa. Some of them wound up living in the colder, darker climes of Europe. There, too much UV radiation was not a problem, but too little UV to synthesize vitamin D probably was. *At some point either before or after the migration out of Africa, a mutation occurred in one of the ancestors of modern Europeans. This mutation was tiny, changing just a single base, but it caused much less melanin to be present in the skin of those who carried the mutation.* This was the "A" allele. Among the new Europeans, this allele likely had an advantage over the "G" allele. Individuals carrying the "A" allele had less melanin, which allowed more UV light to penetrate their skin, which could have allowed them to synthesize vitamin D better than those carrying only the "G" allele. These "A"-carrying individuals had increased reproductive success in their sun-poor environment, and via natural selection, the "A" allele spread throughout the European population. Meanwhile, among Africans, the "G" allele continued to be advantageous and to maintain its majority there.


http://evolution.berkeley.edu/evolibrary/news/060201_zebrafish


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Not that it's really a super relevant or productive discussion, but this chart is kinda neat for a quick overlook of the past 2 million years of human evolution, and that of nearest of kin, now extinct.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Milco said:


> Not that it's really a super relevant or productive discussion, but this chart is kinda neat for a quick overlook of the past 2 million years of human evolution, and that of nearest of kin, now extinct.


Oh yeah, and lot of us have neanderthal genes in us. (People who aren't subsaharan African, I believe.)


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> That is not true. It's kind of the exact opposite of that according to current research. We started off in Africa and then moved to other places.
> 
> http://evolution.berkeley.edu/evolibrary/news/060201_zebrafish


The out of Africa idea is just a theory, people with agendas love to say to white people that they came from Africa. That was a long way to walk... 
Research suggesting this and that isn't solid proof either.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

AceP said:


> The out of Africa idea is just a theory, people with agendas love to say to white people that they came from Africa. That was a long way to walk...
> Research suggesting this and that isn't solid proof either.


Well, then. That is a convincing argument. :blank


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No. Only interested in white girls.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Absolutely! It's about finding the right person, not what race they are.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Clearly needs some Russel Peters :b






*would you ever date outside your race?*
Yup, mixed not particularly interested in half of my culture(s) though. And the other side is too rigid for me. Have also been ridiculed by both for not being "pure" or being tainted lol, so that lowers the attraction factor quite a bit for either haha.

*why/why not?*
Simple, PRIMAL ATTRACTION. However I dislike "dating" for the most part, I like assurance. Most people "date" for purely physical contact in that regard, not mental connections, platonic, interests, etc. In all honestly, is probably why they fail most of the time. Then later I guess would involve "emotional connection" which I am unsure how other people come to it. Takes a lot for me to actually care about someone on a deeper level. 

*what type of race(s) do you prefer?
*Lol, the overlords :b in general at least, however it depends on the individual. 

*why*?
Conquest somewhat! Seriously though, idealism probably lol. 

*did you ever get asked out by someone outside your race? If so, what race(s)? Did it work out?
*Somewhat, I don't like being "targeted" I'm not ****ing prey. I've been told I give off an "unapproachable" vibe. Usually sneering or smirking probably lol. 

*if you're currently in one,, share with us please (i read everything))
*Past, a lot of differences in mental outlooks due to cultural upbringing. As well as coming to compromises in certain things, causing difficulty on both sides. Might be personal, but I like "fairness" so things like sharing and respect go both ways. Which many people of any "race" or "ethnicity" seem to not understand and get on my nerves. 

*share your views.. ready.. set... go!*
I think people tend to not understand the difference between race/ethnicity and culture. Huge difference there, as well as religion and upbringing usually connected somewhat with "culture". Vastly different outlooks on life. Some people seem to just look at the physical attributes of the "race", which can be "attractive" however a relationship requires more than the ability to generate a sexual response lol. Without shared values, interests, etc. the family unit cannot be formed or be built in the first place. Too many disagreements, unless one sacrifices their "values", "beliefs" or whatnot, or compromise is agreed upon. Some never want a "family" though, which would work easier, since the "relationship" would be just sexual attraction, until the next one comes howling lol, which is what usually happens between people I think.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

fullmetaljacket said:


> White race will be a minority they predict by 2037. I wonder why? Hmmm


Always been a minority.


----------



## rainynights (Aug 23, 2014)

AceP said:


> That article is BS! My roots are in Europe, others are in Asia, some are in Africa and are really black. So white people were created from inbred black people? The pro-multiculturalist anti-whites probably made it up!


Well whether it was from inbreeding or something else scientists do know that at one point every human on earth was black. That is a fact. Over generations lots of factors including geography changed the way people looked.

Hate to break it to you but deep down in our roots we are all black. The human race without civilization and trade cannot live in any other climate other then Africa.

http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-25885519

http://politicalblindspot.com/scientists-reveal-the-first-european-faces-were-not-white/


----------



## rainynights (Aug 23, 2014)

AceP said:


> The out of Africa idea is just a theory, people with agendas love to say to white people that they came from Africa. That was a long way to walk...
> Research suggesting this and that isn't solid proof either.


A theory isn't a random guess nor is it an educated guess ( hypothesis). A theory connects information. If it's disproved in any way shape or form it no longer becomes a theory. A hypothesis BECOMES a theory after several hundred testings.

People don't say to whites that they came from africa to mess with them. People say it to everyone because it's true. The first humans could not have been from europe or any other country other then africa because Africa has every necessary resource that a human needs to survive without civilization. Try going outside in the winter with no clothes on and try to live for atleast 2 days. You wont survive 5m.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

Life imitates art 

From this thread, clearly white girls for the win.
Especially the blonde ones...just like in Anime.

It's funny how the main character in Anime is always blond.
Do Asians hate themselves?

Asian guys: They also up there on the totem pole.
Black guys and girls: Their own race don't want them.
White guys: They also seem to have broad appeal

Indians? Noticeably absent


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Hikikomori2014 said:


> Life imitates art
> 
> *From this thread, clearly white girls for the win.*
> Especially the blonde ones...just like in Anime.
> ...


:yes

Although I've heard many Asian guys on this site say that being an Asian male doesn't seem to have much appeal in the dating world. Even though a lot of guys of different races are open to dating Asian girls.


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

AceP said:


> That article is BS! My roots are in Europe, others are in Asia, some are in Africa and are really black. So white people were created from inbred black people? The pro-multiculturalist anti-whites probably made it up!


I've had a very large interest in genetics, race, and ethnicity even though it is a taboo subject today but as someone who is not a self-hating white person take it from me:

The out of Africa theory makes sense due to the elementary reason that Charles Darwin put forward that if you are considering the origin of a certain species, it most likely would have come into existence in the region where you can locate its closest relatives. For humans our closest relatives are chimpanzees and bonobos which are from Africa so it stands to reason that humans first appeared in Africa as well.

The first humans were likely dark skinned and as the ancestral populations of modern europeans moved north, out of Africa, into the caucasus (hence the term Caucasian) and eventually into Europe a spectrum of skin color starts to emerge. The farther away you get the from the equator the lighter skin tones emerge and this is because with a decreased exposure to sunlight, DNA mutates to compensate for the lack of vitamin D being produced. This mutation gives rise to paler skin colors to ensure the body produces enough vitamin D to remain healthy in spite of the decreased amount of Sun exposure. This is why ethnic Northern Europeans in particular tend to have the lightest skin tones and hair colors (both linked to melanin), and why ethnic Southern Europeans tend to have more of a medium skin tone and darker hair colors. There is more to racial differences than skin color, (bone structure for one) but this is just a taste of my reasoning behind agreeing with the idea that humans were originally dark skinned and from Africa.


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

Looks don't really matter to me in a relationship as much as a personal connection, enjoyable conversation or strong affection for someone's character. That said, there are people of every ethnicity that I've found physically attractive at some point. It seems a little weird to me that someone would or wouldn't date a person based on where they're from or what their racial ancestry is like. There are wonderful people from every background, class or culture and to group a whole load of people together as untouchable seems like a slightly archaic concept to me. We're all different people with quirks and traits and thoughts that are unique to us, and it's a shame that some people are so shallow that they can't look past someone's exterior to find the beauty within a person


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

diamondheart89 said:


> Oh yeah, and lot of us have neanderthal genes in us. (People who aren't subsaharan African, I believe.)


You're right.......I'm subsaharan though.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Hikikomori2014 said:


> Asian guys: They also up there on the totem pole.
> Black guys and girls: Their own race don't want them.


Umm no. Black guys are seen as hot, both Black girls and many White girls like them. Black girls and Asian guys aren't even desired by their own race. I don't think most people think Indian looking guys/girls are hot.

In summary:

Hot:
Asian girls, Black guys, White guys, White girls

Not:
Indian guys, Indian girls, Black girls, Asian guys


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

vicente said:


> Umm no. Black guys are seen as hot, both Black girls and many White girls like them. Black girls and Asian guys aren't even desired by their own race. I don't think most people think Indian looking guys/girls are hot.
> 
> In summary:
> 
> ...


He was talking about the results of this thread. I was going to quote and everything and break it down percentage wise, and then I realised that as much of a life as I don't have it's not quite at that level yet. So yeah.

Probably also worth noting that only 13 female posters gave an on topic response and a significant percentage of those said they had no preference whatsoever. Add to that the fact that most people on this forum are white and to admit to having any preference other than for white people when you're white means you have a fetish and is a terrible thing, and there you go.

You end up with people who really have no clear preference, those that have a preference for white people and say so because it's acceptable, those that have a preference for another race but don't admit it (because they're white and it's weird to have a preference for a race that isn't white because if you have a preference for white people it's just 'because media'), and those that do admit it who will be in the minority.

Finally, just because someone does not explicitly say they have a preference for one group of people does not automatically mean they find everyone in that group to be unattractive and they would not date anyone from that group of people.

I dunno if maybe I completely misinterpreted this thread or other people did or...

Also India is a country, I swear I don't understand what's up with this 'Indian' thing especially when people use it to mean everyone on the subcontinent they're not all from India/of Indian descent! It's 'Asian' or 'South Asian.'

Man I need to go eat, I'm getting genuinely annoyed for no reason.

/rant


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

Indian girls are hot.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

Yea...I have also heard that. In reality, I have sees a lot more Asian guys with white women than with Asian women.



mezzoforte said:


> :yes
> 
> Although I've heard many Asian guys on this site say that being an Asian male doesn't seem to have much appeal in the dating world. Even though a lot of guys of different races are open to dating Asian girls.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

agreed



VincentAdultman said:


> Indian girls are hot.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

*would you ever date outside your race?*
Yes.

*why/why not?*
It's not that big of a deal and I've also never had any luck within my own race. ( White girls have never liked me ).

*what type of race(s) do you prefer?*
White and Hispanic

*why?*
Because I find them most attractive.

*did you ever get asked out by someone outside your race? If so, what race(s)? Did it work out?*
Yes and no.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Read the comments lol...

Why are the people of Youtube so 4chan-ish when it comes to things like this?... they are just human beings regardless of color


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

vicente said:


> In summary:
> 
> Hot:
> Asian girls, Black guys, White guys, White girls
> ...


Absolutely. But it's not the end of the world if you fall into the "not" category, it just means you might have a harder time finding someone in the dating world because less people are attracted to you/willing to date you. But it's not impossible obviously, I was able to find someone.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

You probably haven't checked as many threads in this forum as I.
I can tell going by the comments, what you are saying doesn't jive with forum reality.

I am not saying that I agree or disagree, just pointing out popular opinion



vicente said:


> Umm no. Black guys are seen as hot, both Black girls and many White girls like them. Black girls and Asian guys aren't even desired by their own race. I don't think most people think Indian looking guys/girls are hot.
> 
> In summary:
> 
> ...


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

I loooooooooooove me a black girl.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

*Would you ever date outside your race?*
Yes, but I'm not open to everything. I'm picky about which ethnicity I'm willing to date.

*Why/why not?*
I'm not terribly into pasty white guys.

*what type of race(s) do you prefer?*
Southern European ancestry, Hispanic/Brazilian, and Japanese. Mixed race is okay too.

*Why?*
I find them the most attractive physically and/or the culture interests me. I like black hair with sort of tan skin. Pasty white skin and very dark skin is a turn-off. Arabs are physically attractive too but their culture is too sexist for me to ever consider dating them.

*Did you ever get asked out by someone outside your race? If so, what race(s)? Did it work out?*
Yes, many different races. Hispanics were fun and cuddly but they didn't like how I was asocial and didn't want to hang out with their ****ing family. They are too big on family for my taste. Japanese people don't expect you to hang out with their family much at all, so that was good. They aren't quite so cuddly though.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

would you ever date outside your race?
Yes 

why/why not?
because i like all kinds of people!

what type of race(s) do you prefer?
I don't have a preference. I'm not the type to fetishize a specific group of people.

did you ever get asked out by someone outside your race? If so, what race(s)? Did it work out?
I've never been asked out! I was the one who did the asking out in my current relationship. 

if you're currently in one,, share with us please (i read everything))
I'm Mexican and my boyfriend is white. It's all good, we don't look at the world the same way though.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

OMG guys! Interracial dating! Let's all freak the **** out... because it's 1934.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

rymo said:


> I loooooooooooove me a black girl.


Do you find black women "exotic" or something? I'm attracted to women of all races but when someone is obsessed w/ a certain race it makes wonder if there is some type of stereotypical element to it. Especially, when a person from a certain racial background is specifically hyping up men/women from another race.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

MildSA said:


> Do you find black women "exotic" or something? I'm attracted to women of all races but when someone is obsessed w/ a certain race it makes wonder if there is some type of stereotypical element to it. Especially, when a person from a certain racial background is specifically hyping up men/women from another race.


Nope. Just find them attractive (I've got the fever, what can I say). Though if you want to get into black girl stereotypes, the booty one doesn't hurt xD


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I like the intelligent quiet black girls. The loud outgoing ones with big asses no thank you.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

vicente said:


> In summary:
> 
> Hot:
> Asian girls, Black guys, White guys, White girls
> ...


Correction: The people who believe these stereotypes are the types of people everyone should avoid thus the "nots" aren't necessarily losing out. Are you really heart broken at the fact that there are bigots who think you're ugly b/c of your race? If it wasn't your race then it would be some other quality that they would choose to label you as inferior.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

rymo said:


> Nope. Just find them attractive (I've got the fever, what can I say). Though if you want to get into black girl stereotypes, the booty one doesn't hurt xD


So no yellow fever for you?


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

MildSA said:


> So no yellow fever for you?


That one comes and goes. The jungle variety is a more recent and intense strain for me. I'm living in Brooklyn so I see a ton of black girls around. The overexposure just got me all worked up I guess. I would have said it was just a short phase but I've felt this way all summer and the last couple months.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

Ignopius said:


> I like the intelligent quiet black girls. The loud outgoing ones with big asses no thank you.


Why do the loud ones have to be the ones w/ "big asses"?.....oh I guess it's their Africanized butt that makes them ratchet.

That's like saying I hate the racist white girls w/ blue eyes & blond hair...except from my experience the tan skinned Europeans (Italian/Greeks/Spaniards/Israelis/Arabs) tend to be more racist than Swedish girls.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

rymo said:


> That one comes and goes. The jungle variety is a more recent and intense strain for me. I'm living in Brooklyn so I see a ton of black girls around. The overexposure just got me all worked up I guess. I would have said it was just a short phase but I've felt this way all summer and the last couple months.


I hope you aren't serious.....this is something straight from the 1960s.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

MildSA said:


> I hope you aren't serious.....this is something straight from the 1960s.


There is absolutely nothing wrong with having a strong attraction to a certain race. I wouldn't even necessarily say it's a preference. It's not like I wouldn't talk to a girl of any other race. It's just that for a while, for whatever reason, I've felt an especially strong attraction to black girls. Golly. Gee whiz! What an archaic and barbaric attitude! *faints in disbelief*


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Ignopius said:


> I like the intelligent quiet black girls. The loud outgoing ones with big asses no thank you.


LOL


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

rymo said:


> LOL


Too bad black girls never react positively when I hit on them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Play it the way you dig it...whoever & wherever they be from


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

MildSA said:


> Correction: The people who believe these stereotypes are the types of people everyone should avoid thus the "nots" aren't necessarily losing out. Are you really heart broken at the fact that there are bigots who think you're ugly b/c of your race? If it wasn't your race then it would be some other quality that they would choose to label you as inferior.


I don't think you'll understand unless you're in one of the "Not" categories, and if I recall correctly, you said you're a Black guy and thus in one of the "Hot" categories.

The kind of looks that people find attractive are influenced by the culture and media they're exposed to. In American culture, people in the "Not" category aren't viewed as desirable therefore it's common for even very liberal non-racist people to not be attracted to people in the Not category.

You can be totally non-racist and not be attracted to Asian guys / Black girls, if most of the ones you see on TV or in real life are nerdy awkward foreigners / fat, loud, and ghetto, and thus it's hard to take that subconscious image from your head even when you're in front of someone who defies the stereotype.

You can be racist and be attracted to Asian guys / Black girls, if you date Asian guys because you think they all like anime, or Black girls because you think it will give you street cred. Because you associate the Asian appearance with anime even if he's a football jock truck driver, or looking Black as being from the 'hood even if she has a PhD and only listens to classical music.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

vicente said:


> I don't think you'll understand unless you're in one of the "Not" categories, and if I recall correctly, you said you're a Black guy and thus in one of the "Hot" categories.
> 
> The kind of looks that people find attractive are influenced by the culture and media they're exposed to. In American culture, people in the "Not" category aren't viewed as desirable therefore it's common for even very liberal non-racist people to not be attracted to people in the Not category.
> 
> ...


The thing is people worth your time will quickly see you don't fit those stereotypes & will treat you as an individual. It's natural for humans to hold onto stereotypes b/c it's a learned behavior thus stereotypes will always exist.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> Absolutely. But it's not the end of the world if you fall into the "not" category, it just means you might have a harder time finding someone in the dating world because less people are attracted to you/willing to date you. But it's not impossible obviously, I was able to find someone.


Listen, if you didn't avoid boys in real life you would have had guys falling on your lap.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*would you ever date outside your race?*

yes

*why/why not?*

I would date whoever I'm attracted to.

*what type of race(s) do you prefer?
*
Doesn't really matter to me. I've been attracted to different races before.

*did you ever get asked out by someone outside your race? If so, what race(s)? Did it work out?*

Never been asked out.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

MildSA said:


> Listen, if you didn't avoid boys in real life you would have had guys falling on your lap.


:no :b


----------



## peyandkeele (Dec 5, 2013)

I find it an insult when people freak out about interracial dating. People are people reguardless of skin color, we all have feelings, we all have brains that we use to think, we all have limbs, 5 senses, etc. Other than color of skin, there is literally no difference between people. Now if you wont date a person because they have cultural differences, thats one thing, but if you wont date a person because you assume they have a cultural difference based on stereotypes, thats another thing. And it quite frankly disgusts me.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

MildSA said:


> The thing is people worth your time will quickly see you don't fit those stereotypes & will treat you as an individual. It's natural for humans to hold onto stereotypes b/c it's a learned behavior thus stereotypes will always exist.


The toughest thing for people in the "Not" category is, if you try to get with somebody and they reject you because of your race, most of the time they're not going to be upfront and say "Sorry, I don't date Indian guys / Black girls, I'm not racist but I'm only attracted to other Whites." It's going to be some sort of subtle let down like getting a fake number, or "I got a boyfriend/girlfriend", or "I don't feel like getting into a relationship right now".

Which means that while people in the "Hot" category have to deal with regular rejection, people in the "Not" category have to deal with this extra set of rejections, which makes them feel like they're uglier than they really are.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

vicente said:


> "Sorry, I don't date Indian guys / Black girls, I'm not racist but I'm only attracted to other Whites."


I've met guys who literally said that lol.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

mezzoforte said:


> I've met guys who literally said that lol.


Yeah I have too but some don't think it's PC to say so, or they don't want to come off as racist (it's not).


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

vicente said:


> Which means that while people in the "Hot" category have to deal with regular rejection, people in the "Not" category have to deal with this extra set of rejections, which makes them feel like they're uglier than they really are.


If I understand their logic then I'm not going to put any weight on their opinions b/c it's all based on stereotypes. If a person tells me I'm not that bright b/c I'm black then I'm just going to laugh at them & keep it moving. I'm not going to start believing that I'm dumb whatsoever...at least they are giving me clues that I shouldn't waste my time dealing w/ their ignorance. I know it's hard but don't let detractors shape the way you look at yourself.

The so called "Hot" people are usually forming relationships based on superficial qualities thus they usually never experience true love or friendship despite having numerous friends/relationships. On the other hand, when you eventually find someone that's able to look beyond your racial background & treat you as an individual... they end up being true friends/lifelong lovers. You only really need one true friend & lover.....it's not a popularity contest so don't get caught up in the numbers unless you're desperate to get laid. (Quality > Quantity)


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> I've met guys who literally said that lol.


I've heard it being directed at another person but I actually appreciated the honest despite how bigoted it may have sounded. Better the devil you know than the devil you don't know.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> :no :b


As long as you keep blessing us w/ those eye-candy pics I'm not going to complain.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

MildSA said:


> If I understand their logic then I'm not going to put any weight on their opinions b/c it's all based on stereotypes. If a person tells me I'm not that bright b/c I'm black then I'm just going to laugh at them & keep it moving. I'm not going to start believing that I'm dumb whatsoever...at least they are giving me clues that I shouldn't waste my time dealing w/ their ignorance. I know it's hard but don't let detractors shape the way you look at yourself.


Not sure you get my point. To use your analogy, what if you apply for a bunch of jobs, and some of the interviewers think that you're not that bright because you're black, but (here's the important part) *they don't tell you the reason*. How can you laugh at them for being racist if they never actually expressed their reason? You're left questioning why you look so dumb.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

nobody likes asian guys


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

monotonous said:


> nobody likes asian guys


Stoppp :lol :lol

:spam


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

vicente said:


> Not sure you get my point. To use your analogy, what if you apply for a bunch of jobs, and some of the interviewers think that you're not that bright because you're black, but (here's the important part) *they don't tell you the reason*. How can you laugh at them for being racist if they never actually expressed their reason? You're left questioning why you look so dumb.


Basically, it's as simply as putting 2 & 2 together: if I know I'm qualified for the position & they still haven't filled the position then I'm going to ASSUME that they didn't hire me b/c I was black.....which actually happens in real life. My reaction will be to look for another job that doesn't discriminate instead of beating myself up for being black. I know life isn't fair but I'm not going to dwell on it....just make the best of your situation & be content with the result. Finally, quit comparing yourself to whomever b/c no two people are the same.


----------



## Potato Girl (Jul 22, 2013)

Hikikomori2014 said:


> Life imitates art
> 
> From this thread, clearly white girls for the win.
> Especially the blonde ones...just like in Anime.
> ...


lol @ thinking blonde = white. they also have a lot of characters with blue and pink hair what does that make them? im sorry to break it to you but not everyone worships white people.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

Well maybe I stand corrected.
I have never seen a blonde in an Anime that wasn't white.
Check any blond character in Anime that is blond. Their back story 
has them as a foreigner from the UK or somewhere. It's pretty clear.

Yes, there are also different hair colors like silver, purple and pink,
but the blond are always undeniably white



raenic said:


> lol @ thinking blonde = white. they also have a lot of characters with blue and pink hair what does that make them? im sorry to break it to you but not everyone worships white people.


----------



## Potato Girl (Jul 22, 2013)

Hikikomori2014 said:


> Well maybe I stand corrected.
> *I have never seen a blonde in an Anime that wasn't white.
> Check any blond character in Anime that is blond. Their* back story
> has them as a foreigner from the UK or somewhere. It's pretty clear.
> ...


ummmm mitsukuni haninozuka, hiyori sarugaki, kiyone kotetsu, naruto, ino yamanaka, tsunade, kisuke urahara, usagi tsukino, misuzu kamio, misa amane, kira izaru, shinji hirako, rurichiyo kasumioji .. im sure there are plenty more but just from the animes im familiar with. blondes just another colour used to differentiate characters the same as any other colour, it has nothing to do with being white in most cases.

in japan it's viewed that people who dye their hair blonde are seen as 'delinquents' as it goes again the traditional views on beauty standards being naturally black/dark brown. a lot of anime characters have this trait to signify this rebellion against authority or whatever.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

right. I remember this one Anime with a high schooler with natural blond hair.
He was seen as a delinquent due to his hair color, but his mom was from England.

I will check out the other Animes you mentioned



raenic said:


> ummmm mitsukuni haninozuka, hiyori sarugaki, kiyone kotetsu, naruto, ino yamanaka, tsunade, kisuke urahara, usagi tsukino, misuzu kamio, misa amane, kira izaru, shinji hirako, rurichiyo kasumioji .. im sure there are plenty more but just from the animes im familiar with. blondes just another colour used to differentiate characters the same as any other colour, it has nothing to do with being white in most cases.
> 
> in japan it's viewed that people who dye their hair blonde are seen as 'delinquents' as it goes again the traditional views on beauty standards being naturally black/dark brown. a lot of anime characters have this trait to signify this rebellion against authority or whatever.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

I like that clip and was NOT in the least bit surprised



In a Lonely Place said:


> *OkCupid Data Reveals Shocking Truths About Dating
> Hint: We're All A Bunch Of Racists
> 
> With so much traffic, OkCupid has been able to cull massive amounts of data to reach some fascinating conclusions about the laws of attraction.
> ...


----------



## woafy (Jul 9, 2014)

would you ever date outside your race?
yeah

why/why not?
cuz there are a ton of girls in every race that are cool and look good as hell

what type of race(s) do you prefer?
dont have any preferences

why?
cuz there are a ton of girls in every race that are cool and look good as hell

did you ever get asked out by someone outside your race? If so, what race(s)? Did it work out?
never been asked out before but girls from other races have liked me before. mostly latina, some black.
others not so many


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

monotonous said:


> blonde with big boobs


+1


----------



## gummybears (Oct 25, 2014)

yes i'm currently in an interracial relationship 
i'm korean and he's mexican, i never thought about dating outside of my race, it just happened. it's fun, sharing our different foods and how we were raised. XD i learned to make tacos  haha i thought my parents would disapprove because he was mexican and usually koreans go for white or koreans >.< but i was happy they accepted him.


----------



## NeverAFrown_00 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Would you ever date outside your race?*
Yes, been there, done that.

*Why/why not?*
Exactly. Why not? lol

*What type of race(s) do you prefer?*
100 metre sprint.

*Why?*
I'm good at doing them.

*Did you ever get asked out by someone outside your race? If so, what race(s)? Did it work out?*
Yes, a long distance runner. Didn't work out; I lacked stamina. It was too physically demanding. I'll stick to the 100 metres race for now.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

NeverAFrown_00 said:


> *Would you ever date outside your race?*
> Yes, been there, done that.
> 
> *Why/why not?*
> ...


haha


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

would you ever date outside your race?
Yes

why/why not?
Because I don't judge people from their race.

what type of race(s) do you prefer?
Don't have a preference. I'm attractive to so many.

why?
Same reason.

did you ever get asked out by someone outside your race? If so, what race(s)? Did it work out?
Yes, I've been asked out by mostly black and hispanic guys. I went out with a guy that was mixed with puerto rican and black and no it didn't work out.


----------



## LadyLike (Oct 31, 2014)

It sounds like you're thinking too hard about this. If you like somone, then you like them. If you don't, you don't. I've dated people of several different races, but never my own. It should never be about the person's race.


----------



## anthropy (Sep 5, 2014)

i immensely prefer my white race physically as a matter of natural preference but i'd maybe consider venturing outside of that realm if the girl was attractive enough


----------



## Kazumichan (Oct 25, 2014)

I am the product of an interracial relationship, so I'm all for it.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Kelebek said:


> I would like to date my own race. i just havent. what the hell is going on.


what race are u then.. if not secret?


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Marko3 said:


> what race are u then.. if not secret?


No not secret, I think i may told you before but, Turkish... 
Wait whats your?


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Kelebek said:


> No not secret, I think i may told you before but, Turkish...
> Wait whats your?


Hmm.. I don't recall it...Turkish is nice. 

Oh.. I'm raisin sweet central european white yogurt.. with nuts.. hehe


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Marko3 said:


> Hmm.. I don't recall it...Turkish is nice.
> 
> Oh.. I'm raisin sweet central european white yogurt.. with nuts.. hehe


Ohh now i know exacly what you are 
:sus

raisin sweet central european white yoghurt with nuts. 
I think it would be accurate to confirm iv never heard of that one b4.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I actually have a preference do date outside of my race. I don't understand how It's 2014 and a lot of people still seem to have such a problem with interracial relationships. Some will date within their own race and never venture out of it under any circumstances. I don't understand that. If it's a preference that's one thing but if it has something to do with family, continuing your bloodline, or racism or some **** then that's not really a solid reason I think.


----------



## rainynights (Aug 23, 2014)

A black girl with a banging body is my weakness. Or a persian girl.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Frankly, I don't care about interracial dating for others. Whatever floats your boat.

I only find myself sexually attracted to caucasians, however.


----------

